# Avatar Kyoshi vs Avatar Roku



## Bender (Nov 21, 2010)

Avatar Kyoshi




VS.


Avatar Roku




In a fight to the death who would win?

And also who could do a better job at ending the war that fire nation waged against the rest of the world.


*Battle conditions*
-Both are in character


Battleground: Ember Island


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

The Avatars are supposed to get more powerful that the last one, meaning Roku should win a fight between them. Other than that info, we don't have very much to go on.

And Kyoshi would not have hesitated to kill Sozin the way Roku did.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Nov 21, 2010)

Avatar Kyoshi is basically her + all the Avatars before. Avatar Roku is himself + Kyoshi + all the Avatars before. He has an edge over Kyoshi, but I think the fight is pretty even. Possibly 5.5/10 for Roku but it could very well go either way.

As said earlier, Kyoshi would nip the problem in the bud. She would have likely killed Sozin years ago.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't remember any impressive feats for Kyoshi.


----------



## usasuke101 (Nov 21, 2010)

avatar roku would just pwn kyoshi with his airbending skills


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

Like Narcissus said, as the Avatar line continues, the current Avatar is empowered with the skills and knowledge of all the past Avatars, making them into a one man army. Even so, Kyoshi's separating the island from the mainland feat was pretty awesome, and she seems more driven to use greater force than Roku was. I'd give it to her because she doesn't seem like the sort to hold back.

And Kyoshi would have definitely killed Sozin, right then and there. The reason Roku let Sozin go was in the name of their past friendship Kyoshi would have no reason to let Sozin live.



usasuke101 said:


> avatar roku would just pwn kyoshi with his airbending skills



Highly unlikely the gap is that huge.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I don't remember any impressive feats for Kyoshi.


Her only shown feat was that her earthbending was so great that she was able to create an island.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

She didn't create an island.

Kyoshi used Earthbending to slice the island in half, separating it from the mainland. Then, she used Waterbending, Earthbending, and Airbending at the same time to push Kyoshi Island out to seas.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2010)

Point is, she has credible skills.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 21, 2010)

Stunna said:


> Point is, she has credible skills.



Not to mention she doesn't hold back.


----------



## Bender (Nov 21, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Not to mention she doesn't hold back.



And since Roku showed that he has a knack for being merciful it would give Kyoshi the edge in this match.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I don't remember any impressive feats for Kyoshi.



she splited the earth in half made lava come out of it and airbended to seperate the 2 massive peices of earth far away from the original area making kyoshi island


bacily she got a whole land splited in half made lava so no one would follow and capture her and pushed far away that impressive


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

Roku was only merciful to Sozin because they were best friends, and he only gave him that chance once, telling him he would kill him next time.

Roku didn't hesitate destroy the entire temple in "The Winter Solstice (2): Avatar Roku" with lava, which would've killed anyone who didn't make it out in time.


----------



## The777Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think that the Avatars get more powerful as the cycle continues. It was just said that the Avatar State provides the user with the knowledge and experience of all the past Avatars. Besides, neither Kyoshi nor Roku demonstrated any feats that would suggest a significant gap in power between the two of them.

Still, Kyoshi might win because she is less merciful than Roku (does that even really matter since CIS is off).


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

The777Man said:


> I don't think that the Avatars get more powerful as the cycle continues. It was just said that the Avatar State provides the user with the knowledge and experience of all the past Avatars. Besides, neither Kyoshi nor Roku demonstrated any feats that would suggest a significant gap in power between the two of them.



They don't get a power-up or anything, but they are able to add whatever abilities they gained on their own to everything the Avatar State will give them, basically making them stronger.

For example, Aang learning to use Toph's earth sense, and later, energybending.


----------

